# new JCK line, stainless WA Gyutos



## labor of love (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/F...SteelSeries.html#Fu-Rin-Ka-ZanSwedenStainless
they look pretty nice. very cheap comparatively speaking. sayas included. but they also have the dreaded machi gap.


----------



## WiscoNole (Jun 2, 2013)

At 60 HRC and with lightly printed kanji and I think they're closer to overpriced than "very cheap".


----------



## tk59 (Jun 2, 2013)

I dunno. If they are well ground and finished, could be a good value but yeah, I wouldn't say they are particularly inexpensive.


----------



## James (Jun 2, 2013)

They remind me a lot of our beloved sakai yusukes. I wish Koki posted choil shots of the knives so we could examine the grind a bit.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 3, 2013)

They look very similar to Sakai Yusuke, aren't there also a line under the same brand made by Fujiwara Terayasu? Could be a re- branded Yusuke


----------



## panda (Jun 3, 2013)

the fu-ma-chu-whatever carbon version seems more interesting with its thicker stock and rustic finish (but mostly cause there is actually 270 version ).


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> They look very similar to Sakai Yusuke, aren't there also a line under the same brand made by Fujiwara Terayasu? Could be a re- branded Yusuke



the fu rin ka zan brand is a JCK house brand with 3 different lines, one of which being white steel stainless clad line that fujiwara terayasu is involved with.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 3, 2013)

if only the look was a little better then maybe the price would be justified. will it be a great hit? in terms of performance? hopefully someone gets one and reviews it or does a passaround.

=D


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

sheesh...i guess we all have our own ideas of value and bargains, dont we? i kinda wish there were more variations in profiles between makers of lasers, i know there are some minor differences but they are pretty hard to notice in photographs.


----------



## panda (Jun 3, 2013)

they could look completely identical hell even in person, yet as soon as you put it on the board profile differences are night and day. even between multiple copies of the same frigging model/length knives.

i consider myself a pretty novice sharpener, and i have a feeling eventually all my knives will have the same profile from the way i sharpen. does that sound logical?

saw that, speaking of, i hope i get in on that fuji tera passaround. profile and finish look similar to the tanaka ginsanko


----------



## vai777 (Jun 3, 2013)

a 240 @ $215 isn't bad...


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

youre definitely on to something there panda. Lasers all look so similar but konosukes have more curve than others and suisin inox honyakis feel taller too.


----------



## James (Jun 3, 2013)

Taking a look at the specs from JCK and Blueway, it seems like the knives are pretty similar. Furinkazan line runs a bit shorter and very slightly heavier.

For the 240 suji (JCK - Blueway):
Spine thickness (mm): 2.4 - 2.2 
Cutting edge length (mm): 230 - 240
Total Length (mm): 385 - 375
Weight (g): 106 - 100


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2013)

Gents, I removed the off topic posts in this thread. Please feel free to disagree- but there is no reason to do so disagreeably.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jun 3, 2013)

Agree, it smells of Sakai Yusuke... and that ain't a bad smell at all...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 3, 2013)

What's wrong with machi gaps? I rather like the look on a laser. 

All I can say is when JCK puts out new product that isn't vg10, I'm happy to see it....they really love vg10.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 3, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> if only the look was a little better then maybe the price would be justified. will it be a great hit? in terms of performance? hopefully someone gets one and reviews it or does a passaround.=D





Jim said:


> Gents, I removed the off topic posts in this thread. Please feel free to disagree- but there is no reason to do so disagreeably.



Well done. How what was said in the first comment here, by Franz, caused such a reaction from one other member and led to a mod to step in I'll never know. But it was completely out of line.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> What's wrong with machi gaps? I rather like the look on a laser.
> 
> All I can say is when JCK puts out new product that isn't vg10, I'm happy to see it....they really love vg10.


i know the gaps dont bother alot of people, but theyre pretty uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not a fan of gaps on knives. There's only one thing I want with a gap.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 3, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm not a fan of gaps on knives. There's only one thing I want with a gap.



Hahahaha


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 3, 2013)

I suppose that'd be a saya


----------



## labor of love (Jun 3, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm not a fan of gaps on knives. There's only one thing I want with a gap.



Teeth?


----------



## WiscoNole (Jun 3, 2013)

labor of love said:


> Teeth?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 3, 2013)

She really needs help getting that sand off her behind...


----------



## WiscoNole (Jun 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> She really needs help getting that sand off her behind...



Another 6 months and her hair will take care of that for her


----------



## Twister (Aug 1, 2013)

Any new info about this?
Blade material specifics, other than Sweden Stainless?

Looks very nice to me with decent price.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 1, 2013)

E-mail Koki. He will help you out.
It's right in line with the Sakai-produced Swedish stainless wa-gyutos -
Sakai Yusuke, Ashi Ginga, Konosuke HH, etc etc.
Given the division of labor system in Sakai, you could guess that the forging could occur at the same place.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 2, 2013)

I ordered a 180mm petty off Koki about a week ago after accidentally noticing the line on his website. The knife looked perfect for a specific task I have in mind. Then I noticed this series of posts today. Rc 60 sounds plenty hard enough for any working knife to me. If it gets dull I certainly know how to sharpen it.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 2, 2013)

hrc 60 is just fine.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 4, 2013)

panda said:


> they could look completely identical hell even in person, yet as soon as you put it on the board profile differences are night and day. even between multiple copies of the same frigging model/length knives.



I own a Sakai Yusuke 240mm Stainless.
I own a Konosuke HH 240mm.
The Sakai Yusuke has a slightly thicker but shorter handle, and the blade is about 2mm shorter. Otherwise, I cannot tell them apart. The profiles are almost identical. The spine thickness is identical. The grind is almost IDENTICAL. That's because the left side of the blade is flat except for very slight curvature immediately above the bevel whereas the right side of the blade is convex ground. If it weren't for the different handles and the names of the blade, I would be at a loss to differentiate between two equally performing lasers.

The photo is deceiving because the blades are slightly at angles. But they are sooooooo similar. If you overlay one blade on top of the other, they are essentially the same on the cutting edge.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 4, 2013)

yusukes gyuto profile seems to be evolving though. newer ones dont like ones ive seen a couple years ago. also, i owned a yusuke and a konosuke in white 2 steel and i found there to be noticeable differences in the performance between the two in terms of retention and edge stability.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 4, 2013)

labor of love said:


> yusukes gyuto profile seems to be evolving though.



Like the change in profile from the Konosuke HD to HD2? I'm not sure how the blade blanks are produced in Sakai, but it is a division-of-labor system. Is it possible that JCK's maker, Konosuke, Sakai Yusuke, Ashi are all obtaining their AEB-L blades from the same source?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 4, 2013)

im out of the konosuke loop these days, whats the change in profile from HD to HD2?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 5, 2013)

When it says Sweden Stainless does it mean that it is AEB-L?


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 5, 2013)

Not nesserarily. Sandwick alone sells 7 diffenet kinds of knifesteel...And thats only one producer...

http://www.smt.sandvik.com/en/products/strip-steel/strip-products/knife-steel/


----------



## bkdc (Aug 5, 2013)

The crop of Sakai lasers seem to be using 13C26 (AEB-L). The Suisin INOX Honyaki uses 19C27. I'm definitely going to sell one of these knives and try out the Suisin IH.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 5, 2013)

bkdc said:


> The crop of Sakai lasers seem to be using 13C26 (AEB-L).



How do you know this?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 5, 2013)

The 240 and 210 Gyuto Yusukes that I receive about a a few weeks ago were susposed to be in Swedish stainless HR 61 flat profile in 2.8mm thickness. I've let Onions juice site on the blade and it has cleaned up perfectly. Nothing more than a loaded strop to keep them scary sharp.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 5, 2013)

mhlee said:


> How do you know this?




You ask the vendor or manufacturer.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 5, 2013)

bkdc said:


> You ask the vendor or manufacturer.



Duh. I did not ask "How do you find this out?" I asked "How do _*you*_ know this?" (Emphasis added.)

You wrote this: 



bkdc said:


> The crop of Sakai lasers _*seem *_to be using 13C26 (AEB-L).



"Seem" does not equal certainty. So if you asked a manufacturer or vendor, then you should know what they communicated to you. 

On the other hand, if you're just guessing, then tell us why you think it's this steel.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 5, 2013)

13C26 wouldn't be a bad thing. I don't know what they use now but for years Swedish commercial fish processing knives were the lower grade 12C26 and I certainly went through a lot of cod and rockfish with those.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 5, 2013)

I've seen many posts that state that Sakai Yusuke uses AEB-L, but I have not heard it from the horse's mouth.


----------

